

Mathematical Theory of Claude Shannon (2001) [pdf] - sasvari
http://web.mit.edu/6.933/www/Fall2001/Shannon1.pdf

======
dmazin
Whoa, this is nice, but it's a shame the OCR/formulas are all screwed up and
less than easily readable. Does anyone know if there's a cleaner version out
there?

~~~
donlzx
[https://scholar.google.com](https://scholar.google.com) is good source

Fifty Years of Shannon Theory

[http://www.princeton.edu/~verdu/reprints/IT44.6.2057-2078.pd...](http://www.princeton.edu/~verdu/reprints/IT44.6.2057-2078.pdf)

A Mathematical Theory of Communication

[http://www.mast.queensu.ca/~math474/shannon1948.pdf](http://www.mast.queensu.ca/~math474/shannon1948.pdf)

An algebra for theoretical genetics

[http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/11174#files-
area](http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/11174#files-area)

A symbolic analysis of relay and switching circuits

[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/abstractAuthors.jsp?reload=tr...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/abstractAuthors.jsp?reload=true&arnumber=5057767)

[http://www.ccapitalia.net/descarga/docs/1938-shannon-
analysi...](http://www.ccapitalia.net/descarga/docs/1938-shannon-analysis-
relay-switching-circuits.pdf)

